# asian / indian price cuts in plastering



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

i dont know about the rest of the world but in new zealand, generally chinese or indians often price cut, i gave a quote out for a plastering job with alot of detail straight flex, cornice, arch beads, negitive details and all sorts, my quote ended up being NZD $34200. The other chinese team made it $18900. They are really ****ing me off. They do the worst job and is ruining our drywall industry. It happends everyday now to all the trade . bloody asians


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

And Id bet they wouldn,t have no insurance ,workers comp watso ever .


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

We have it here with the Eastern Europeans, Poles, Checzs, Lithuanians.
They work for less than minimum wage, cos they live 15 or 20 to a house, and can live cheap and can send money back home. 

I was on a job in London last year 90% of the workforce was Eastern European, and only 2 could speak English.
On Elf n Safety alone they should not of been on site, the supervisor had to use one of the guys who spoke English to try and communicate with the others, who also didn't speak the other ones language


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

bluelineman said:


> i dont know about the rest of the world but in new zealand, generally chinese or indians often price cut, i gave a quote out for a plastering job with alot of detail straight flex, cornice, arch beads, negitive details and all sorts, my quote ended up being NZD $34200. The other chinese team made it $18900. They are really ****ing me off. They do the worst job and is ruining our drywall industry. It happends everyday now to all the trade . bloody asians


there's big gap between your prices that means there's smth dodgy going on so next time call immigration and taxation because to afford such prices they might pay cash and have illegal workers


----------

